# openoffice from packages



## gulanito (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi.
I want to install openoffice from packages. I'm using freebsd 7.2-release so, reading in the handbook, I have to use the packages in http://porting.openoffice.org/freebsd/ (no pkg_add -r openoffice directly).
I download the file ftp://ooopackages.good-day.net/pub/...md64/OOo_3.1.0_FreeBSD72X86-64_install_es.tbz , and then use 
	
	



```
pkg_add OOo_3.1.0_FreeBSD72X86-64_install_es.tbz
```
in the directory in there was the file.
The problem is that the dependencies not were found, as I expected.
How should I install openoffice from a package? From that package tin particular? I have to fetch the file remotely? I should I do? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Install the missing dependencies using either *pkg_add -r* or the ports tree.

Then install the OpenOffice.org package using *pkg_add*.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2009)

gulanito said:
			
		

> I want to install openoffice from packages. I'm using freebsd 7.2-release so, reading in the handbook, I have to use the packages in http://porting.openoffice.org/freebsd/ (no pkg_add -r openoffice directly).


Which part of the handbook says that?!?


----------



## gulanito (Sep 21, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Which part of the handbook says that?!?



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-productivity.html

```
To install OpenOffice.org, do:

# pkg_add -r openoffice.org

    Note: When running a -RELEASE version of FreeBSD, this should work. 
Otherwise, you should look on the FreeBSD OpenOffice.org Porting
 Team's web site to download and install the appropriate package
 using pkg_add(1). Both the current release and development 
version are available for download at this location.
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, read it again. It says "if you run a -RELEASE (which you are), this should work".

So just `# pkg_add -r openoffice.org`.


----------



## gulanito (Sep 22, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, read it again. It says "if you run a -RELEASE (which you are), this should work".
> 
> So just `# pkg_add -r openoffice.org`.



Ha. You are right. I don't know but I'm thinking in a stable or current version, but it says release.:e

scuse me


----------

